# Dead Dog Found Hanging From Tree



## MJS (Mar 23, 2010)

http://www.wfsb.com/news/22919113/detail.html

This makes me sick! I hope the pieces of **** that did this get caught and sent up the river. Personally, I'd love to hang them from a tree, while still alive and beat the **** out of them for a few minutes. Maybe then, they'd have some remorse and compassion for a helpless animal. Yeah, takes a real big, tough person to do something like this.


----------



## grydth (Mar 23, 2010)

This may be even more sinister than it appears, for dog fighters usually go out of their way *not* to attract attention. For some reason, these killers are seeking publicity...well, they have likely left a lot of forensic evidence for the police to sort through....hopefully they will regret it.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 23, 2010)

grydth said:


> This may be even more sinister than it appears, for dog fighters usually go out of their way *not* to attract attention. For some reason, these killers are seeking publicity...


Could be... or perhaps the dog was a winner in a high stakes fight and the perps kidnapped the animal and killed it as a message... who knows? Either way the dog didn't deserve it and hopefully the perps will be caught. Unfortunately the penalty for killing a dog is not as severe as killing a human. 
Still it might be better to have the perps put into a bag hung from a tree and beaten. 



> According to law enforcement agencies and leading mental health  professionals, perpetrators of violent acts against animals are often  repeat offenders who pose a serious threat to all animals."


 It is also a trend typically found in budding serial killers. How long before a human body is found the same way?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 24, 2010)

Absolutely disgusting! Cruelty to animals and children are my top blood boiling buttons. Hope they find these P'sOS and prosecute to the fullest extent.


----------

